# Ski Beach @ NAS



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

First post here. Hope to have many more in the future.



Fished with my bud (FY05CPO) and his two boys this morning on the incoming tide. We were catching ladyfish having a good time just catching and releasing but after the tide was dead high, the water got cooler and they stopped biting. Still enjoyed the time and even used my pop-r to see if any specks/reds (don't remember which one likes them better) were hungry along the edge. Had a ladyfish hookup on it, but it did the usual tail dance, double half-twist and tossed the hook. It was a great fight though on the flimsy rod.



Didn't catch anything else but a million threadfin in the cast net for chum and bait for next weekend's offshore trip. I also cast into a nice school of pinfish so they should produce some dinner too.



Tried posting a picture of my first ladyfish but internet explorer wasn't playing nice so I think it'll be a link on the bottom of the page. I'll add it in the post when I figure out what's up with it.



Overall, 10 landed and about 4 or 5 short strikes. The water was nice and clear and we cast out to the darker spots in the shallows using live pinfish and dead LY. Pinfish definitely were the feast of choice.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

CPO, welcome to the forum. Good report, sounds like y'all had fun.


----------

